# ما رايكم في مكيفات يورك York



## دارود (14 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أود شراء مكيف وقد قال لي أحد الأصدقاء أن مكيفات يورك قوية فهل هذا صحيح أنها أمريكية 100% أم أنها يتم تصنيعها بمكونات صينية مثل كاريير الآن ؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 يوليو 2008)

يورك ممتازه وأنا أعمل بالشركه 
اما المكونــات دعني استفسر من مدير الصيانه لاني أعمل بالمركزي ولا أعمل بالمكييفات المنزليه


----------



## دارود (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي و في انتظار ردك


----------



## طلال شعبان (15 يوليو 2008)

مكيفات يورك تعمل بصورة ممتازة و يتم استخدامها فى ليبيا منذ فترة طويلة.ولتاكد نتظر رد المهندس العزيز محمد سيد


----------



## دارود (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي علي دعمك


----------

